# My new build .



## DICE! (Jan 9, 2012)

Hi all , I'm currently thinking of converting my van into a bass van for shows . I've got my eyes on two AA havoc 18's I'm looking for someone whi designs ported enclosures to help me and point me in the right direction of how to make a ported box . I'm ok
On sealed but wouldn't know how to make a ported one .
My sizes are 54" wide X 36" heigh X 19" deep 
I want it to be for Lows and to create the famous hairtricks


----------



## robert_wrath (Apr 24, 2011)

You may want to consider this: PWK Designs
Here's his YouTube page: HexiBase's Channel - YouTube
BOL!


----------

